# Clock



## islangink (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm on aokp 23 with hulk smash theme n my clock is on military time......how do I change it?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Try going into settings and then date and time. See if 24hiur format is selected or not.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Settings>Date & TIme

uncheck "Use 24-Hour format"


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I hate when people call it military time. I use a 24-hour clock and I'm not in the military.

But yeah, settings>Date&Time.


----------



## islangink (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.....I will check n see if it changes the 24 hour clock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

